# Iphone 4S Facebook Mobile Photos not posting to Wall/Newsfeed



## MARGR4V3Z (Jan 17, 2011)

I have posted three photos via facebook Mobile and they all posted to my wall fine. The 3rd one was posted tonight and than I deleted the post from my computer because I posted the wrong description. Than I went to repost it and it posted it to the mobile uploads album but never showed up on my wall/news feed. I have no idea why it would do this. I went on my girlfriends android on facebook app and posted a pic from there and it posted to my wall/newfeed. So I don't know why its doing this. I already tried deleting the app and reinstalling and that did nothing. If you have any ideas please let me know cause its annoying not showing the picture on my wall/newsfeed.


----------

